# Your favourite things in the world



## Rook (Nov 29, 2012)

Not as gay as it sounds. I never actually thought about this seriously until the other day. People ask what your favourite colour and all this crap is and a lot of the time I really don't know, I've not given it any thought.

What in the world that exists just plain make you happy for the sake of their existence?

A couple of rules:
-No people (my girlfriend!!!1!!1 - gtfo) or other living things for that matter
-No fictional objects (I can't even think of an example but y'never know)
-No actions rolleyes
-No adjectives (whatever)
-Try not to go for brands

Some of mine I came up with the other day:

-Burritos - I fucking love burritos, they're the perfect food

-Coloured guitar pickups - despite only ever having them because they're stock in a few Jems/UV's I've owned, whenever I see them I just think *fuckyeah*

-Airports - I hate queuing, the food's nasty, I'm normally in them at entirely unsavoury hours but its the implication of being in an airport and breaking the cycle of every day life. I think I get more excited about being at the airport, doing the airport thing than I do the holiday more often than not. I love aeroplanes too so it all ties in. For some reason I always buy books in airports, despite my inability to read at any great pace (meaning I've never finished a book in my life, or even come close) and the fact that I know that once I'm back from wherever I'm going I will never open the book(s) again but who cares, its the airport, anything goes.

-Films where nothing actually happens/something predictable happens but its still a really good film - its just an experience or something, you just get lost in someone else's world for an average two and a quarter hours. Even if there's a little bit of a plot, whatever, I just love getting lost in films. Note, this isn't all films where nothing happens or all predictable films, there's a specific balance. Adventureland is a good example.

Come on guys, think about it, be original, I really enjoyed thinking these up.


----------



## phugoid (Nov 29, 2012)

Coffee - A great cup of coffee is either hard to make or expensive. It exemplifies attention to detail, quality, and treating yourself well. A cappuccino is the very antithesis of my hillbilly-ass upbringing.

Sharp knives - Knives (aside from butter knives) exist to cut things. Owning a dull knife is a disservice to yourself.

Fire - Flames are pretty, fires are warm, and how often do you to watch something turn into something else? Transformation, destruction, energy release.

Water - I learned to love water when I moved to Dubai.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 29, 2012)

-Boobs
-Mountain Dew
-Grass (and I don't mean weed)
-Wikipedia
-Spaghetti

this was hard to do.


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 29, 2012)

Politeness and kindness. I know you said no actions but I come across alot of people who are douchebags, self-centered, rude, etc or neutral and aren't rude or polite but when someone is just genuinely polite for no reason, it makes me feel good and it makes me want to be polite back. Kinda weird, I guess.

It's funny that you said burritos because I absolutely love chicken wraps. It's the like perfect food to me. I feel good eating them because they're just plain ol' bangin' as fuck and I feel like I'm making a healthy food decision for my body when I eat them, so they make me happy.

Long, hot showers. I feel like a brand-spankin'-ass new person every time I take a shower. Plus, they're good stress relievers. Good time to contemplate things and think stuff over. I love 'em.


----------



## Nile (Nov 29, 2012)

Food
A non excessive amount alcohol
Marijuana
Magic: The Gathering
Video games
Tv


No, I am not a basement dweller.


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2012)

Oxygen- allows me to breathe and provides me with my life
The Sun- gives me warmth so I dont die of hypothermia
Chipotle- I dont think I need to explain this one
Money- allows me to buy things I like and get new stuff like my college education

this is a very basic simple list of my favorite things


----------



## budda (Nov 29, 2012)

Large areas of trees and large bodies of water  (nice weather at the time helps a lot too!)


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 29, 2012)

Dr. Pepper - I'm addicted to the shit haha
Burritos - Of any kind. Moe's, Taco Bell, Chipotle, Frozen? Still awesome.
The internet - Does this one count?
Sevenstring.org - 
Trees - I fucking love nature


----------



## liberascientia (Nov 29, 2012)

As introverted and unsocial as it sounds, I fucking love being on my own. It's not that I hate people, but I just love to be on my own and just have time where I can do whatever the fuck I like.

Awesome cups of coffee. Especially since I can rarely afford decent coffee, so I always drink instant coffee (not even the good brands, have to buy the cheap shit). Makes it even better when I have a great cup of coffee.

The feeling when someone you look up to genuinely appreciates and enjoys your music. And I don't just mean posting it on soundcloud and getting a 'yeah this is pretty cool, dude'. I mean when they flat out completely dig it. It's a pretty rare feeling for me but it's genuinely heartwarming when it happens.

And also, like the OP, films that you can get lost in. I rarely even give a shit if the plot is amazing, I just like films that completely immerse you in it. It's why I fucking loved Avatar. Sure, the plot isn't that great, but the fact it's a whole new world I'd never seen or heard of before, with interesting characters really hooked me in.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2012)

^I have an area like that 

Coffee, politeness, being alone and chipotle - best. It's so cool reading you guys saying stuff I think about.

Also I add to the 'hot showers', as it happens I like cold showers, but showering then getting into a cool bed with fresh sheets, so good. If I could change my sheets every day just for that feeling when you first get into a cool bed clean I would.

I've never had someone appreciate my music 


I'm enjoying this!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 29, 2012)

Gyros - Sweet savory mother of god do I love a good gyro.
People who don't piss me off and that I enjoy seeing often, basically the ones that are themselves.
Binary star systems - 2 stars? That shit cray.
That feeling when you put your underwear over the heat vent during the winter while you are in the shower and then when you get out and put them on they are all warm and toasty on your junk. If you haven't done this, you haven't lived.
Little furry animals - They are the bane of my existence.
Hearing an amazing song for the first time or having it come up on shuffle mode.


----------



## budda (Nov 29, 2012)

While not a favourite, I also highly enjoy putting on still-warm-after-doing-laundry clothes when it's cool


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 29, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> Gyros - Sweet savory mother of god do I love a good gyro.
> People who don't piss me off and that I enjoy seeing often, basically the ones that are themselves.
> Binary star systems - 2 stars? That shit cray.
> That feeling when you put your underwear over the heat vent during the winter while you are in the shower and then when you get out and put them on they are all warm and toasty on your junk. If you haven't done this, you haven't lived.
> ...



Have you been to Greece and had an authentic gyro? Dude........................... 

Speaking of food...
Another thing I love is home cooking. mmmm. i remember when we visited my buddies family in Poland. All the grandmas were up at the crack of dawn making hand made pasta and preparing an insane feast for the day since we had arrived. Omg.............................
I'm lucky to have a mom that is an amazing cook (my father was an even better cook). My to-be mother-in-law is also an amazing cook. Polish home cooking and vietnamese home cooking. mmmm.


----------



## FireInside (Nov 29, 2012)

Spicy Food.
Coffee.
Female body parts. 
Music Gear.
Water.
The ocean.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 29, 2012)

I like pie


----------



## JoshuaKaroshi (Nov 29, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> That feeling when you put your underwear over the heat vent during the winter while you are in the shower and then when you get out and put them on they are all warm and toasty on your junk. If you haven't done this, you haven't lived.



 Good god I LOVE doing this. Have you ever stuck your butt out at an open fire/fireplace for a few seconds during the winter and sat down immediately after? Sooooo Goooood! 

Donairs - Best drunk food ever
Socks - To keep the toes warm in the winter


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 29, 2012)

Women - this might be breaking a rule, but I fucking love women. 

Guitars - sort of like women.

Dogs - again, might be breaking a rule, but the relationship between man and dog throughout history is amazing. I love dogs so much.

Classy clothing and living - I don't think I've gotten over the era of class and good manners from a past life. I wish it were still acceptable to wear full dress everywhere you go. Oh well. Maybe I just need to move to an area that embraces it?

Music - in my opinion, music is so closely ranked in importance to life itself that I can't imagine life without it.

Violins, Pianos, and Oboes - I put these together because they're all my favorite instruments beyond guitars. If you disagree that these instruments sound amazing, you are not correct.

Forests - name something more metal. 

The moon - I just named something more metal than forests before you did.

Metaphysics - largely tainted and misunderstood, but I believe that a healthy mind is balanced between science and metaphysical understanding.


----------



## MFB (Nov 29, 2012)

New socks/underwear


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 29, 2012)

Guitars, saxophones and egg foo young.

Oh!!! And orange soda.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 29, 2012)

Beer.
Mexican food.
Italian food.
Asian food.
German food.
7 string guitars.
Porn.
Tits and vag.
Doc martens.
Rottweillers.
Four wheel drive cars.
Vodka, lime and soda.
Soft carpet.
Suede couches.
Air conditioning.
Freshly cut grass.
Swimming pools.
Pineapple.
Cocaine.
Prostitutes.
Snow.
Volcanos.
Firearms.
Fast cars.


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 29, 2012)

Dooky said:


> I like pie




Reading your name, then reading this post, then looking at your avatar made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## Atomshipped (Nov 29, 2012)

This is a great thread.


----------



## jam3v (Nov 29, 2012)

SNICKERS FUCKING ICE CREAM BARS


----------



## Jake (Nov 29, 2012)

jam3v said:


> SNICKERS FUCKING ICE CREAM BARS


oh god yes these too I fucking love these.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Nov 29, 2012)

jam3v said:


> SNICKERS FUCKING ICE CREAM BARS


Single greatest munchie food ever! 
Music. Music is my favorite thing in the world. If i were dying, and i knew there was nothing i could do about it. I would want my ipod, and one day to listen to music.


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 29, 2012)

Socks
Cursing in other languages


----------



## ncfiala (Nov 29, 2012)

cheesecake (my favorite food)
pizza
burritos
peanut butter
ice cream (especially Ben and Jerry's new Pumpkin Cheescake ice cream)
soda
music (especially metal)
guitars (7-string of course)
animals (especially my dogs)
legos
video games
science fiction
horror movies


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 29, 2012)

Guitars (Standard and de-tuned 6 strings for the most part) 
Guns 
Commercial Grade Lawn Mowers 
Chainsaws
Pickup Trucks 
Snow 
The Mountains 
Anything Camouflage 
The woods 
Food
Beer
Whiskey 
Christmas 
Video Games 
Certain body parts on members of the opposite sex 
Guitar DVDs and Instructional Books 
Science Fiction 
Money 

Hard work, determination, respect, love, and ambition. 

I would also mention dogs and women but apparently we are not allowed


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 30, 2012)

Crystal meth
Orphans 
Money








All of those are related


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 30, 2012)

Fast cars.
Big tits.
America.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 30, 2012)

So, am I the only one that _really_ likes pie?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyways:

Music (listening, playing, bands, instruments, everything)
Computer Games
The Simpsons 
Travelling
Red Licorice (or any flavour that's not black)
Asian Food (Honey Chicken, Unagi, Katsudon, real Ramen, Otoro Sushi etc)
Mexican Food
Coca Cola (original still rules)
Bananas
Cheese Cake
Pizza
All kinds of Chicken
Cracked.com
History and Culture
Nature
Sarcasm
Sleep (especially because I lack it)
Parties at my friend's house every weekend
Sattire
Banter (apparently I casually talk lots of banter a lot)
Pursuit of Knowledge, and the desire to help others to do the same
Maps and Logistics
Anime
Seinfeld
Solitude (I love company but I do love to be alone every now and then)
The constant desire to better oneself

There's probably more...


----------



## Jake (Nov 30, 2012)

I also love beer, and America


----------



## Jakke (Nov 30, 2012)

The smell of smoke (and no, I'm no pyromaniac, I just really enjoy the smell of firewood burning)
Snow (it has now snowed here for... going on the third day now, and I couldn't be happier)
Whiskey
Cooking
Arguing
Being right
Guitars (mainly Ibanez's currently)
Amps (possibly more than guitars)
Tea
And for some reason, this soda:






Woah... Large pic..


----------



## Edika (Nov 30, 2012)

Food! There are a lot of things I like but if only they are well prepared. That doesn't necessarily mean they are expensive and/or always healthy. I just love the whole experience from the anticipation, to smelling, tasting and end up being stuffed with a smile on my face!

Reading books and seeing films that really immerse me in the story. Doesn't have to be deep or artsy because most of these have the opposite effect.

I love a good sitcom!

A beautiful guitar that sounds good!

An amp that gives me the sound I want!

Gadgets!

This is more of an action kind of thing, reading math/physics and having that feeling of everything falling into place as you understand the notions and solve problems. My mind begins to race with possibilities and applications.

Video games.

Sunny and warm weather. I like snow and rain and I now the latter is important for water and crops but I hate prolonged periods of cloudy, rainy, snowy weather and cold.

A nice beach with white sand and blue/green waters.


----------



## Nile (Nov 30, 2012)

Sleep, sleep is so goddamn good.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 30, 2012)

Rook said:


> -Films where nothing actually happens/something predictable happens but its still a really good film - its just an experience or something, you just get lost in someone else's world for an average two and a quarter hours. Even if there's a little bit of a plot, whatever, I just love getting lost in films. Note, this isn't all films where nothing happens or all predictable films, there's a specific balance. Adventureland is a good example.




I can't count the amount of times people have complained about a certain film being too long/boring/crap plot etc - I just enjoy exactly what you said, getting lost in someone elses world. Like someone else said, Avatar was awesome. Same with other art forms too.

-Computers. The things we are able to do that would not even have been comprehensible 50 years ago.

-Being alone, I love it. I start getting quite annoyed if I can't have at least a couple of hours alone time each day or two.

-Organization. Planning and organizing is something I genuinely enjoy 

-Guitars. I thought I loved them before, but since getting my Vik I have felt a connection to the instrument for the first time.

-Thinking - I love laying down in bed and just thinking for an hour or so.

-My dreams. I have incredibly in-depth dreams set in a world I have created over the years. It's a mix of places I've been, places I've seen in films and games, and places that might not exist at all. It's a set structure and never changes, and I know it like the back of my hand, despite it probably being as large as where ever I have explored in real life.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 30, 2012)

Science.

Creativity.

Music.

Desktop backgrounds with famous historical figures and blatantly false quotes.

i.e.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 30, 2012)

Nile said:


> Sleep, sleep is so goddamn good.


...as I wake up today at 5 AM and can't fall back asleep to work for 7:30.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 30, 2012)

Music.

Guitars.

Amps.

Pedals.

Fresh sets of (Elixir) strings.

The internet, seriously.

My fucking iPod, don't know what I'd do without it.

Chocolate and peanut butter-related snacks.

Meat (not a euphemism for anything, I mean the use of the flesh of dead animals for food). Best thing. Fuck PETA. 

Water. Don't drink as much of it as I should, but every time I start drinking lots of it my body always seems to run better...

Music again.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Nov 30, 2012)

Dr. Pepper, literally the best drink ever(especially cherry vanilla).
Indie music, its so relaxing.
Ambient music, ^.
Being outside at night and looking at the sky and being able to look at all the stars while its completely silent and preferably 65 degrees out with a slight breeze.
The Maury Povich show, so fucking funny.
The Steve Wilkos show, ^.
Dr. Phil, same as above.
My girlfriend, i know thats breaking a rule but she really is the best thing to happen to me in a LONG time.
Jager bombs, not even because of the fact that they get me fucked up quick, i just like the taste.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 30, 2012)

Death Metal. Self explanatory. 

Guitars/amplifiers. Again, pretty self explanatory.

Shoes. I have grown a huge loving for shoes. I'll be damned if I can find many pairs that will fit me, but I get really happy when I can get a hold of some gorgeous shoes.

Clothes. Wearing the right stuff puts the biggest smile on my face.

Guess it would probably be considered an action, but I love drinking at bars. Not those YOLO-loving SWAG-tastic fucktard filled clubs, but those small dingy pubs down the corner where you can have some great fish 'n' chips with a big mug of ale and shoot pool with friends. 

Video games. More specifically; RTS, FPS, RPG and racing games. No matter how shitty my mood is, I can get lost into one of these and feel a million times better about myself.

Other LGBTs. Knowing that there are other people that put up with similar struggles as myself and me having a reason to stand up for something makes my world.

My family. Most of them I honestly don't know well but there are a few that are pretty much my rock and anchor in life. I don't know how well off I'd be without them.

Friends. Don't have very many, but the ones that I do have are awesome and are also a rock and an anchor in my life.

Food. I'm a fatty through and through, so obviously food makes me happy. As of right now I have an obsession with Del Taco's Bacon Grande Scrambler burritos with green sauce, sour cream, and extra extra cheese.

Green Tea. This amazing stuff is what keeps me from drinking too much soda, gives me energy to do things, and allows me to feel happy and healthy.

Concerts/shows. I haven't performed or even gone to one in a while due to some stuff that went down the last time I went to one, but prior to that, they made me feel really good when I went to one.


----------



## djyngwie (Nov 30, 2012)

Music
Math
Science
Learning new, interesting stuff
Food
Beer
Pepsi Max/Diet Coke (I drink waaay too much of that stuff)
RPGing with friends

(...yeah, I'm a nerd)

I'd love to add running practice, but I've grown lazy and haven't done that for a long time :-/ Should get back into it.


----------



## Nonservium (Nov 30, 2012)

Guitars
Cats
My wife
weed


----------



## JoeyW (Nov 30, 2012)

Guitars.
Music.
Touring.
Tattoos.
Tea.
Coffee.
Beer.
Fruit.
Vegetables.


----------



## The Somberlain (Nov 30, 2012)

Philosophy
Northern European epic poetry and folklore
Weed
Craft Beer
Art Films (especially Ingmar Bergman)
Modernist Poetry
Fuzz Pedals
Bagpipes
Quiche
Burritos
Gnocchi
Wild Turkey
Barbecue Sandwiches
and finally...
Old Books


----------



## Furtive Glance (Nov 30, 2012)

When people that have super exotic/awesome cars just VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR past or shoot away from an intersection. Woo! Fuck yeah! 

When random cats come up to you (when you try and get them to) and they end up being total suck-ups and fall all over themselves when you pet them <3 Then they follow you for a little bit. 

Finishing terms at university, case in point - right now. Aside from finals, it's pretty awesome.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 30, 2012)

Dooky said:


> I like pie


----------



## MikeH (Nov 30, 2012)

-Female butts: Seriously. I love girl butts. A ton.
-Getting goosebumps because a section of music is so awesome.
-Scotch: I love scotch. Scotchy, scotch, scotch. (Typing that so many times made me realize how weird that word is. )
-Gatherings with friends: Not necessarily the individuals, but I just love big hangouts with good people.
-Driving long distances at night: I hate driving to the same place over and over again, but I enjoy roadtrips that go into the night time.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 30, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> Beer.
> Mexican food.
> Italian food.
> Asian food.
> ...



Did no one else notice these?


----------



## JP Universe (Nov 30, 2012)

Pizza
big bums and tits
superstrat guitars
custom guitars
basketball
bbq's


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 30, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Did no one else notice these?


Oh I did. To each their own I guess. 

I will certainly agree with the parts of the female anatomy. Nothing quite like perfect curves.


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 30, 2012)

MikeH said:


> -Female butts: Seriously. I love girl butts. A ton.



Oh, yeah. Nothing like biting into a beautiful bum.


----------



## texshred777 (Nov 30, 2012)

Tetrahydrocannabinol
Psilocybin
Chinese food
Thai Food
Japanese Food
Mexican Food
Cuban Food
BBQ
Greek Food
Hard Cider (Leprechaun, Woodchuck, Ace)
Raven haired girls with fair skin..mmmmmmmmmmm
Brunettes
Violins
Cellos
French Horns
Clarinets
Oboes
Drumline
Drum and Bugle Corps
Guitars
Tabletop Roleplaying Games
Video Games
Flappy Paddle Gearbox
Ferrari
Audi
Squats
Deadlifts
Bench Press
Football-American
Basketball
Kendo
Iaido
Northern Shaolin 
Shotokan
Aikido
Baguazhang
Kraken-the beast, not the rum
Avatar:TLA
Avatar:TLoK
Samurai Champloo
Cowboy Bebop
Star Gazing
Dancing
Porn
Lap Dances I don't pay for
Nag Champa
skinny girls with ass


----------



## ilyti (Nov 30, 2012)

Damn, someone already posted that Julie Andrews song..

My favourite THINGS include pretty much all the creature comforts people have mentioned in here already. Other favourite things of mine include

Vintage music magazines
Ugly/stupid/WTF album covers
People of Walmart
Cuteoverload.com
Crazy celebrity Twitter rants/arguments
Calvin and Hobbes books
SLOTHS

and this image.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 30, 2012)

HEY! Our lions are fabulous....


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 30, 2012)

Can we post butts on here? Cause I feel like saying "A perfect ass" isn't giving you guys an idea of what I really mean.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 30, 2012)

Coffee, spicy food (esp. Mexican), internet, sleep, stout beer


----------



## texshred777 (Nov 30, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Can we post butts on here? Cause I feel like saying "A perfect ass" isn't giving you guys an idea of what I really mean.


 
You could give a name, we could google.


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't have a name, I have a picture that I found on tumblr. I'm gonna risk getting banned but hope that the mods will take mercy on me. Gonna post a link though, just in case.

*NSFW:*
Perfect Butt Here


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 1, 2012)

hahaha "Can we post butts on here?" I died. lol

But, yeah, dude. I love a chick with a nice ass. It definitely is one of my favorite things in the world.


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 1, 2012)

If you thought it was so funny, you should have repped me! 

I'm just messing though. That's one thing that we probably all have on our list secretly.

-Pos rep. One of the greatest things in the world!


----------



## straightshreddd (Dec 1, 2012)

lulz


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 1, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Can we post butts on here? Cause I feel like saying "A perfect ass" isn't giving you guys an idea of what I really mean.


Keyra Augustina. You're welcome.


----------



## CyborgSlunk (Dec 1, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Women - this might be breaking a rule, but I fucking love women.
> .



Do you fucking love women or do you love fucking women?


----------



## renzoip (Dec 1, 2012)

Peruvian Food
Music
My friends
Good Movies
History
Philosophy
Animals
Guitars
Sleeping


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 1, 2012)

CyborgSlunk said:


> Do you fucking love women or do you love fucking women?


Why not both?


----------



## darkinners (Dec 1, 2012)

- Sleep
- Boobs
- Stout
- Ale
- Fast computer
- Movies
- Video games
- Socks


----------



## Rook (Dec 1, 2012)

NERD WARNING:

I frickin love spending hours and hours doing completely menial things on games for HOURS and getting to the end of the day having achieved something completely irrelevant to the game (and real life) but totally cool knowing you've wasted a whole day and just being like.

...fuck yeah...

Gran Turismo or GTA are usually my main media for this.


----------



## guitareben (Dec 2, 2012)

The things I live for:

Music (Inc playing)
Girls
Friends and family
and
Minecraft


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 2, 2012)

Well since we're on the subject of anatomy that we enjoy:

Tits.
Ass.
Pecs.
Vag.
Phallus.

I'm not all that choosy.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## heregoesnothing (Dec 2, 2012)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Women - this might be breaking a rule, but I love women.


----------



## Ocean_Ashes (Dec 2, 2012)

Bacon pancakes

Weed

A cig coupled with a good conversation after a few drinks (I rarely smoke though)

Guitars that feel just right

Fuckin' Star Wars and my other favourite movies

Going to the city on a nice warm day and just do whatever, like going to the park or the movies, while you have something more awesome planned for the evening


----------



## caskettheclown (Dec 2, 2012)

Guitars (I don't think many people here don't have this on their list)
Women, in a sexual way and a nonsexual way. I feel more comfortable around women and always have.
Magic the Gathering (4 color control FTW) 
Sleep
From what I remember, I love working morning shift! (I'm tired of nightshift for four months straight)
Hilarious jokes
Owls
Turtles
Fast internet
comic books
coffee, COFFEE ,and COFFEEEEEEEEEEE 
I could go on but meh. <--- the word meh


----------



## matt397 (Dec 2, 2012)

Mandarins in a can  

That feeling just before you fall asleep 

Hearing a devestatingly heavy riff for the most time and your hair stands up an you get chills 

The naked female ass


----------



## Amonihil (Dec 2, 2012)

Pizza
internet
sofa
spaghetti
laptops


----------



## axxessdenied (Dec 2, 2012)

Amonihil said:


> Pizza



My product:


----------



## isispelican (Dec 2, 2012)

fresh guitar strings
olives
weed
seafood
shuriken
books
x-files
cats


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 2, 2012)

Getting a perfect clementine/mandarin. Usually when it's the perfect mix of sweet and tangy. Nothing better. Inversely there is nothing worse than peeling one apart only to have it taste like ass.
Also great: peeling a clementine all in one piece without having the skin fall apart.


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 4, 2012)

Book/Movie Plots/Endings that are not predictable. And i prefer when its sad ending because how many fucking times more i would want good hero to kill bad hero? Or a story that is not from point of perfect, good, altruistic character. Maybe i dont watch movies enough but i have never found that yet.


----------



## blaaargh (Dec 4, 2012)

Coffee
Music and everything that is related
Rainy/overcast days
people who don't take stuff too seriously
Good books 
Good movies
tittypillows
a blunt among friends
forests and mountains
working with wood
alcohol
long drives with lots of cigarettes and choons (daytime, nighttime, doesn't matter)

...basically, things that help me forget how shitty everything is


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 4, 2012)

Drinking, alcoholic or soft drinks.

Sleeping - soft bed sheets and a big soft duvet is the best thing ever.

driving, I love it, never boring.

and bizarrely, work. Im an apprentice engineer and I just love designing aand making things


----------



## will_shred (Dec 6, 2012)

Lets see, assuming that guitar is a given for most of us. 

-Long-boarding and mountain-boarding

-Pipe tobacco/pipe smoking. 

-Science. I fucking love science. 

-Craft Beer

-Sex (also goes without saying maybe?)

-Nature

-improvised and possibly life threatening hiking trails  long story. 

-Porn

-Food/cooking

-Coffee

-Marry Jane. 
those are in no particular order.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 6, 2012)

TIL SS.org loves asses.


----------



## Brill (Dec 7, 2012)

Stroopwafels - they are really nice. They remind me of happy/simpler times in my life
Cello- they are so warm sounding
Synthersizers - ditto with stroopwafels.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Dec 7, 2012)

*- Cold. *OMG, I love cold. I'm so in the wrong place! 
*- Trees*, and the smell of wet earth which follows the rain.
*- Funghi*.
*- Languages*. Currently improving Italian and learning French but I'm flerting with German already 
*- Traveling*.
*- Women*. For talking.
*- Men*. For... other stuff. Like playing basketball with 
*- Basketball*. I lack the patience to watch sports, though... I just love to play.
*- Muay thai*, even though it's been quite a while since I practiced it (not to mention I've always sucked at it  )
*- History*.
*- Pizza* - even the trashy ones!
*- Mexican food.*
*- Drums*. Boy, I wish I could play it. I'm a very decent midi drum writer though 
*- Les Pauls and PRS's*. At least aestheticswise.
*- Natural (darker woods) and stain finishes.*
*- Marshallesque tone.*


----------



## Pat_tct (Dec 7, 2012)

simple things:

a cup of well made coffee - gives me chills after work, wakes me up in the morning, helps when i´m hung over (not only from alcohol, just hung over in general)

the feeling when you come home after a long day and finally get rid of your pants and socks - i love that feeling. grab myself a blanket or some comfy clothes and chill on the couch and play some video games or what a good movie

good movies - movies that make me think about certain stuff and inspire me (the fountain was the last one i saw that really blew my mind)

the oncean - i love the ocean. it's beautiful. but i also fear it. and it inspires me. waves, tides, deep sea, storm and everythings. i love it and i fear it. perfect for me to get inspiration from it.

space - i how i love space. just sitting in the fields and looking to the sky makes you feel so small. plus i can't imagine how big our universe is if there are others how big they are and everything. makes you feel small and unnecessary. love it


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Dec 11, 2012)

Rook said:


> I frickin love spending hours and hours doing completely menial things on games for HOURS and getting to the end of the day having achieved something completely irrelevant to the game (and real life) but totally cool knowing you've wasted a whole day and just being like.
> 
> ...fuck yeah...
> 
> Gran Turismo or GTA are usually my main media for this.


Half Life 2, Portal (and their mods) are great for this, even moreso w/ gmod.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 11, 2012)

will_shred said:


> -improvised and possibly life threatening hiking trails  long story.
> .



Do tell


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 11, 2012)

Some more favorite things of mine:

-Passing all of my classes despite some of them being difficult
-Having all of winter to myself and not having to worry about anything major
-Black Ops all day e'ry day. 
-Money to buy food whenever the fridge is empty
-Having the house to myself with no worries
-Learning to play a favorite (and often difficult) song of mine on the guitar and doing so in less than a couple of hours.


----------



## Somnium (Dec 11, 2012)

Death Grips, Adventure Time, ponies, and the ganj. Basically what's keeping my sanity at least somewhat together.


----------



## will_shred (Dec 11, 2012)

texshred777 said:


> Do tell



Well i'll make a long story short.

My friend swore he knew a trail to get into this canyon, we followed him, we got lost, he ended up going his own way and scaling the face of a waterfall (crazy motherfucker) and for the rest of us, the EASIEST way ended up being a hill that was probably at a 75-80 degree incline. it was only easy because there were roots to grab on to, this hill was probably about 200 feet high. Looked down once when I was about 2/3 of the way up, nearly pissed myself. we ended up meeting up with my friend in the canyon, and it was a fucking awesome day.

that was probably one of the most exhausting things I've done (when you add a 6 mile hike to that, with a couple more fairly dangerous obstacles, it was probably some of the most fun I've ever had)


----------



## mlp187 (Dec 11, 2012)

I really really like BMX bikes. I've never been really good at riding but I love to ride and I love looking at bikes. 24/26 DJ/Street bikes, too. I'm constantly pricing builds but never pulling the trigger. I have a 26" rigid street/dj that I commute to work on, but plan to switch to a 2012 or older Floval Flyer at some point.


----------



## Jake (Dec 11, 2012)

will_shred said:


> Well i'll make a long story short.
> 
> My friend swore he knew a trail to get into this canyon, we followed him, we got lost, he ended up going his own way and scaling the face of a waterfall (crazy motherfucker) and for the rest of us, the EASIEST way ended up being a hill that was probably at a 75-80 degree incline. it was only easy because there were roots to grab on to, this hill was probably about 200 feet high. Looked down once when I was about 2/3 of the way up, nearly pissed myself. we ended up meeting up with my friend in the canyon, and it was a fucking awesome day.
> 
> that was probably one of the most exhausting things I've done (when you add a 6 mile hike to that, with a couple more fairly dangerous obstacles, it was probably some of the most fun I've ever had)


reminds me of that time I was snowboarding in Vermont and almost shit myself when I got to the summit of the mountain and saw the 2,200 foot drop behind me. It was terrifying, however the view in front of me was fantastic..it was this






oh yeah snowboarding is one of my favorite things too


----------



## Experimorph (Dec 12, 2012)

Aside from the obvious things (music and anything related), here are a few simple things that make living wonderful:

*Coffee*, all of its various tastes and uses.
*School* because I'm studying music technology, and I would've never believed I'd get there.
*The nature* reminds me of how small we are.
*Time alone*; we are all interacting and socially encountered throughout the day, so I cherish the moments I get to be all by myself and my thoughts. I'm a loner at heart.
*People who value reason*, something that's often overlooked.
*Access to the internet* is something you never consider to value, but it just popped into my head writing this. I mean, we've got all of man's knowledge stored within a few clicks' reach.

I'll stop there before I get too philosophical, haha!


----------



## facepalm66 (Dec 12, 2012)

Shooting stuff (as it's a part of my job, which I LOVE)
Chocolate - addicted
Whiskey
Beer with some good friends
Horror games and movies
Sports
Snowboarding (semi - sport)
Annoying the shit out of people while saying the truth 
Snow in general
Pr0n 
and most importantly - I do cocaine


----------



## PettyThief (Dec 12, 2012)

Microbrewery.


----------



## Darkened (Dec 15, 2012)

Real friendship.
Time spent with loved woman.
Guitars.
Video games. 

It would be very hard to live without them.

Things I love but can live without them:
Riding a bike.
Books.
Films.


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

Hot chocolate and the smell of a fire outside on a cold winter day


----------

